# Achat MacBook pro aux USA avec un clavier AZERTY



## Gano (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à vous !

Je dois me rendre à New York prochainement et jai remarqué quentre les Apple Store France et US il y a une grande différence de prix même en payant la taxe française à la douanne... Cependant :

-	Est il possible dacheter un Macbook pro aux US avec un clavier français ? 

-	Est il préférable dacheter le portable sur lApple Store en ligne ou directement dans les boutiques Apple ?

Merci BEAUCOUP de vos conseilles


----------



## Philou1789 (23 Mai 2006)

Perso j'ai déjà acheter sur des apples store en Californie, ils n'avaient pas de clavier FR.


----------



## Zitounesup (23 Mai 2006)

Idem à l'Apple Center de Londres, pas de clavier azerty.

Je crois que les claviers dans une langue différente de celle du pays d'origine ne sont dispo que sur l'apple store dudit pays, sauf certains cas.

Par ex, en GB tu peux avoir l'azerty sur l'AS. Par contre, je viens de vérifier, sur l'AS USA pas moyen d'avoir le clvier français mais uniquement la version espagnole pour un MBP en tout cas.
Ca dépend tout simplement de la répartition géographique des langues


----------



## waveboreale (23 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir 

au fait quand on change de langue dans les préférences , est ce que les logiciels fournis comme iLife &#8217;06  iWork &#8217;06 en font de même ou c'est uniquement mac os X et ses applications systèmes genre Safari ??

merci


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,



			
				Gano a dit:
			
		

> Je dois me rendre à New York prochainement et jai remarqué quentre les Apple Store France et US il y a une grande différence de prix même en payant la taxe française à la douanne... Cependant :


Tu penses pouvoir acheter ton MBP détaxé ??? sinon, ce n'est pas intéressant car le prix affiché sur le store US est un prix HT... donc à ajouter la taxe locale de l'état (NY) et la douane française... à vérifier donc pour la détaxe..

Sinon pour le clavier, je doute que tu vas pouvoir trouver dans le store américain un MBP avec clavier AZERTY...


----------



## oxigen (24 Mai 2006)

Même au Canada, pays bilingue, les claviers azerty n'existent pas. En revanche, ils prévoient un clavier CANADIEN FRANÇAIS qui te permet d'avoir les accents. Celui-ci tu devrais pouvoir le commander puisque l'Apple Store américain et canadien est joingnable au même numéro de téléphone, soit le 1-800-MY-APPLE.
Juste une petite remarque ---> Les claviers AZERTY sont une spécialité franco-française, puisque même en Europe, Suisses, Belges, et Luxembourgeois n'en utilisent pas (ou rarement), pays pourtant également francophones.


----------



## vibroben (25 Mai 2006)

Gano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous !
> 
> Je dois me rendre à New York prochainement et j&#8217;ai remarqué qu&#8217;entre les Apple Store France et US il y a une grande différence de prix même en payant la taxe française à la douanne... Cependant :
> 
> ...


Alors premier conseil prends une voiture, vas dans le New Hampshire (état au nord du massachussets et donc au nord de NY) il n'y a pas de tax  et tu vas dans un store, parce que sur le net tu auras des tax (aux US les prix affichés sont HT)

Ensuite tu changes le clavier en france, ça se trouve pour pas cher 

Et voilà 30% de gagné


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Il me semble que le MacBook a un clavier moins aisément modifiable que l'iBook. Et par ailleurs je crois aussi qu'un clavier coûte cher.

De plus, un clavier QWERTY est tout à fait exploitable pour un Mac, même pour un(e) Français(e).


----------



## Philou1789 (25 Mai 2006)

Comment on fait pour retrouver les accents ?


----------



## mistergyom (25 Mai 2006)

oxigen a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite remarque ---> Les claviers AZERTY sont une spécialité franco-française, puisque même en Europe, Suisses, Belges, et Luxembourgeois n'en utilisent pas (ou rarement), pays pourtant également francophones.



Je suis belge et ce sont bien des AZERTY qui trainent chez nous !  Tant en Flandre qu'en Wallonie (hé oui ... la Belgique c'est compliqué ! elle est coupée en 2 )

Cependant, il y a une légère différence à paramétrer sur l'ordi concernant les points et les virgules.
Pour le luxembourg à mon avis c'est comme la Belgique et la France.
Les Suisses ... je sais pas ! et en Allemagne c'est du QWERTZ ... 

pouff que c'est compliqué ! pourquoi ne pas avoir simplifié un peu les choses, même si il y a des petites différence au niveau des accents, la plupart du temps les lettres sont pareils quand même !


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fait pour retrouver les accents ?


alt+e -> accent aigu
alt+` -> accent grave
alt+i -> accent circonflexe
alt+u -> tréma
alt+n -> tilde
alt+c -> ç
alt+C -> Ç

Par exemple, 'é' s'obtient en faisant : alt+e e
C'est une petite habitude à prendre (et que j'ai vite prise  )


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2006)

il se fait vraiment attendre... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Qui ça ?


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> alt+e -> accent aigu
> alt+` -> accent grave
> alt+i -> accent circonflexe
> alt+u -> tréma
> ...



encore mieux que la soluce de bompi si tu tapes à 10 doigts : tu reparamètres quelques touches avec ukelele!

avec mon MBP acheté à chicago, j'ai redéfini deux touches : virgule et point virgule.

Ainsi, si je tape une virgule immédiatement suivie de e, a, ou u, j'ai automatiquement un accemt grave qui s'indique. à è ù. et comme on ne tape jamais une virgule suivi de ça (sans un espace entre les deux) ben ça ne pose aucun problème..

pour l'accent aigu du e c'est pareil mais avec le point virgule : ééééééééé! c'est très facile!

j'ai aussi fait ça pour l'accent circonflexe (dont la touche existe sur les clavier US) et pour la cédille, que j'ai aussi mise sur la touche virgule suivie de c... ç ç ç

Donc ça marche parfaitement... c'est beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser qu'un clavier Azerty, en tous cas moi plus jamais je n'acheterai de clavier azerty... le qwerty est bien plus pratique !


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ?


heuuu... le "il" sur mon dernier poste est un lien...


----------



## mistergyom (25 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Donc ça marche parfaitement... c'est beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser qu'un clavier Azerty, en tous cas moi plus jamais je n'acheterai de clavier azerty... le qwerty est bien plus pratique !



Pourquoi "beaucoup plus agréable" ? J'ai du mal à comprendre... 
Tu écris principalement en anglais ou en francais ?


----------



## Tarul (25 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> heuuu... le "il" sur mon dernier poste est un lien...



oui il se fait attendre, mais j'ose même pas imiginer le prix des premiers modèle de ce clavier. mais quand la techno sera répandu ce sera génial


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "beaucoup plus agréable" ? J'ai du mal à comprendre...
> Tu écris principalement en anglais ou en francais ?



principalement en français... je trouve ça plus agréable car :

- les accents sont plus facilement accessibles comme ça (avec ma technique) que sur un azerty  (moins de crampes aux doigts et moins de fautes de frappe en ce qui me concerne, tout en tappant un poil plus vite)
- on a enfin les chiffres en accès direct, ce qui est super pratique sur un portable (qui n'a pas de pavé numérique)
- les touches {} [] \ sont accessibles très facilement, ce qui est très pratique quand on utilise beaucoup LaTeX. Les touches qu'on utilise moins (!@#$%^&*_) sont accessibles en deux touches (MAJ + les chiffres)

donc je n'y vois que des avantages! franchement j'avais un peu peur avant de commander mon MBP à cause de ce clavier qwerty, mais maintenant j'en suis ravi! je le trouve mieux conçu que l'azerty... et on s'y habitue en 1 ou 2 heures maximum...


----------



## mistergyom (25 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> principalement en français... je trouve ça plus agréable car :
> 
> - les accents sont plus facilement accessibles comme ça (avec ma technique) que sur un azerty  (moins de crampes aux doigts et moins de fautes de frappe en ce qui me concerne, tout en tappant un poil plus vite)
> - on a enfin les chiffres en accès direct, ce qui est super pratique sur un portable (qui n'a pas de pavé numérique)
> ...



Ok merci je comprends mieux! 
C'est vrai que comme tu l'expliques ça parait mieux pour ton utilisation !
Les chiffres directement accessible sur un portable, c'est bien pratique !!

Merci pour l'info !


----------



## CBi (25 Mai 2006)

waveboreale a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> au fait quand on change de langue dans les préférences , est ce que les logiciels fournis comme iLife 06  iWork 06 en font de même ou c'est uniquement mac os X et ses applications systèmes genre Safari ??
> 
> merci



Tous les logiciels multi-localisés passent dans la langue choisie, donc oui pour les iApps y compris iLife, mais non pour Appleworks, qui est dans la langue du pays dont on a acheté la machine, et non pour Microsoft Office qui est dans la langue "qui est marquée sur la boîte"


----------



## laf (25 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> encore mieux que la soluce de bompi si tu tapes à 10 doigts : tu reparamètres quelques touches avec ukelele!



Ca m'interesse bien ton truc là mais peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur ce "ukelele" STP? C quoi donc?

Puisque tu l'as fait, je serais aussi preneur d'infos sur les autres éventuels pb liés à l'achat aux USA : tension électrique, norme des prises, états où les taxes sont les plus faibles etc.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> heuuu... le "il" sur mon dernier poste est un lien...


Oups ! Quel nigaud ! Je n'avais pas vu le lien :rateau:

Il n'est pas vilain, ce clavier, d'ailleurs.


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Mai 2006)

Moi habitant en Italie j'utilise des claviers qwerty tous les jours et franchement, je ne pense pas que ça soit très problématique. Il faut une ou deux semaines pour s'y faire et ensuite c'est bon, tu n'y fais plus attention.
Maintenant j'ai du mal à taper avec les claviers azerty d'ailleurs quand je rentre en France 
*DW*


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'interesse bien ton truc là mais peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur ce "ukelele" STP? C quoi donc?
> 
> Puisque tu l'as fait, je serais aussi preneur d'infos sur les autres éventuels pb liés à l'achat aux USA : tension électrique, norme des prises, états où les taxes sont les plus faibles etc.
> Merci.




http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=ukelele

si tu veux je peux aussi t'envoyer mon clavier modifié, ça t'évite de faire la manip...

sinon pour l'achat aux USA pas de problème... moi j'ai vécu la bas pendant 1 an donc je l'ai acheté en Illinois (6.25% de taxes) via l'ADC student.. 
les prises c'est des prises américaine, mais c'est un transfo universel... tu peux soit acheter le kit de prise apple à 50 pour le faire aller en france, soit bêtement les prises noires qu'on trouve au bout de tout imprimante ou chaine HIFI : c'est pareil, ça marche très bien... 
la garantie est internationale donc aucun soucis non plus de ce coté!


----------



## jeromemac (26 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Tous les logiciels multi-localisés passent dans la langue choisie, donc oui pour les iApps y compris iLife, mais non pour Appleworks, qui est dans la langue du pays dont on a acheté la machine, et non pour Microsoft Office qui est dans la langue "qui est marquée sur la boîte"



comme d'hab je dirais ... à leur sauce ...


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> principalement en français... je trouve ça plus agréable car :
> 
> - les accents sont plus facilement accessibles comme ça (avec ma technique) que sur un azerty  (moins de crampes aux doigts et moins de fautes de frappe en ce qui me concerne, tout en tappant un poil plus vite)
> - on a enfin les chiffres en accès direct, ce qui est super pratique sur un portable (qui n'a pas de pavé numérique)
> ...



Je suis d'accord pour la facilité d'accès des chiffres, par contre niveau accents, c'est une histoire d'habitude : perso je suis content d'écrire en français avec une azerty; c'est beaucoup plus simple qu'un qwerty je trouve; mais après, c'est chacun qui voit!


----------



## belzebuth (27 Mai 2006)

oui mais comme je l'explique dans mon post j'ai redéfini les touches accents sur le qwerty... c'est donc un qwerty "personnalisé", et je t'assure que c'est bien plus facile qu'un azerty, car tu dois moins bouger tes doigts! donc moins de fautes de frappe...


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> oui mais comme je l'explique dans mon post j'ai redéfini les touches accents sur le qwerty... c'est donc un qwerty "personnalisé", et je t'assure que c'est bien plus facile qu'un azerty, car tu dois moins bouger tes doigts! donc moins de fautes de frappe...



Oki, dans ce cas.. fainéasse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous !

je suis un fervant utilisateur de pc et j'envisage sous peu de rejoindre le clan "mac" ! En effet je pars faire un semestre d'études à Hong Kong et j'ai vu sur le site apple store que c'était beaucoup moins cher là bas les prix. Du coup je pense que je vais craquer pour un mac book pro 15" !! Je devrai le toucher 30 % moins cher qu'en france. 

Mais j'avais qq petites questions à vous soumettre, déjà premièrement je me posai la question du clavier et je dois avouer que ce topic m'a convaincu : le clavier qwerty c'est pas si mal en fin de compte ! Donc 1er problème résolu !
2eme problème : les do*anes, pensez-vous qu'il est possible de passer au travers ? Ou vaut mieux pas y compter ? 

Merci d'avance,

Vip


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

Bah si tu l'achètes là bas à ton arrivée et que tu l'utilises pendant 6 mois environs, la douane ne le considérera plus comme un produit neuf... Car en fait pour tes études tu as besoin de t'équiper... tu ne fais que ramener ton outil de travail... Donc normalement la douane ne dira rien...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide ! Oui je compte l'utiliser là bas et quand je le ramènerai il ne sera pas neuf. On m'a conseillé d'envoyer tout ce qui est cables, notices etc. par voie postale, pour n'avoir que le portable et qu'on ne puisse pas voir qu'il est neuf. De toute façon je vais l'acheter, il a l'air tip top ce mac ! 

Sinon vous me conseillez quoi comme mac book pro ? Moi je voulai prendre le moi cher à 2 Ghz, est-ce un bon choix ? Merci d'avance !!

Vip


----------



## Chang (8 Juin 2006)

Viper a dit:
			
		

> 2eme problème : les do*anes, pensez-vous qu'il est possible de passer au travers ? Ou vaut mieux pas y compter ?



J'y vais dans 10 jours pour me prendre un Macbook, et meme si je fais l'aller-retour sur trois jours c pas un probleme vu la douane chinoise 
J'avais achete un clavier midi que j'avais rammene avec moi en Chine, le vendeur m'avait aide a retourner le carton de la boite, du coup ca passe ni vu ni connu, c discretos aussi pour les pickpockets


----------



## thecrow (8 Juin 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Je suis belge et ce sont bien des AZERTY qui trainent chez nous !  Tant en Flandre qu'en Wallonie (hé oui ... la Belgique c'est compliqué ! elle est coupée en 2 )
> 
> Cependant, il y a une légère différence à paramétrer sur l'ordi concernant les points et les virgules.
> Pour le luxembourg à mon avis c'est comme la Belgique et la France.
> ...




euh, je dirais même que le pays est divisé en 3 (francophones, néerlandophone et faut pas oublier les germanophones même si c'est petit)...

Pour ce qui est des claviers OUI c'est du vrai AZERTY idem que celui des français mais on peu choisir français-français ou français-belge  il y a juste une légère différence...

Au luxembourg ce sont des claviers AZERTY, suisse aussi, mais p être qu'ils ont aussi des claviers AZERTY vu qu'il y a aussi une partie francophone. D'ailleurs tu peux aussi regarder les prix sur l'AS Suisse (c'est moins cher qu'en France et Belgique)... 
Faudra juste aller jusque la pour le chercher donc si tu habites trop loin ça vaut p être pas la peine.... 

++


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juin 2006)

Viper a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette réponse rapide ! Oui je compte l'utiliser là bas et quand je le ramènerai il ne sera pas neuf. On m'a conseillé d'envoyer tout ce qui est cables, notices etc. par voie postale, pour n'avoir que le portable et qu'on ne puisse pas voir qu'il est neuf. De toute façon je vais l'acheter, il a l'air tip top ce mac !
> 
> Sinon vous me conseillez quoi comme mac book pro ? Moi je voulai prendre le moi cher à 2 Ghz, est-ce un bon choix ? Merci d'avance !!
> 
> Vip



Inutile à mon avis d'envoyer le bloc d'alim par la poste (risque de ne pas arriver déjà)... comme tu l'utilise comme outil de travail, je dirais que c'est normal que tu ais aussi l'alim. Perso je trouverais ça louche au contraire d'avoir un portable sans alim... 

En revanche, gardes tous les papiers qui permetent de justifier ton statut d'étudiant là bas et la facture...


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

En fait c'est le contraire qu'il faut faire.... 
LA doc ,le dvd d'installation( fait une copie sur le disque dur au cas ou) et la boite tu les envoie par colis chez toi en France. Tu gardes ton Macbook et ton alim sur toi dans ton sac. L'ideal etant d'avoir une housse que tu as deja pour cela. 

Les douanes chinoises sont idiotes et croiront que le portable est francais meme si il tombe sur un clavier qwerty (tu crois qu'ils savent qu'un clavier francais est azerty ?Pff il sen savent rien). Et pourquoi pas un joli autocollant francais dessus en plus ?

Enfin n'oubliez jamais que la Chine n'est pas un état de droit. Ce n'est pas une democratie.
Meme si il s'agit de hong kong...

PS: L'atterrissage est terrifiant.


----------



## ntx (8 Juin 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais dans 10 jours pour me prendre un Macbook, et meme si je fais l'aller-retour sur trois jours c pas un probleme vu la douane chinoise


Le problème n'est pas la douane chinoise, mais la douane française qui va s'intéresser à ce que tu ramènes de Chine, notamment tout ce qui est électronique, photo, vidéo et contrefaçons, grosses productions chinoises comme tout le monde le sait ... y compris les douaniers.


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Juin 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Le problème n'est pas la douane chinoise, mais la douane française qui va s'intéresser à ce que tu ramènes de Chine, notamment tout ce qui est électronique, photo, vidéo et contrefaçons, grosses productions chinoises comme tout le monde le sait ... y compris les douaniers.


 
EXACT!
Je travaille dans une entreprise où nous sommes souvent amenés à aller en Chine. Certains en profitent pour se faire des petits cadeaux sur place. Je sais par leurs dires qu'en Chine, ils n'ont pas eu de soucis, mais en arrivant en Europe oui..


----------



## belzebuth (8 Juin 2006)

moi j'avias mon MBP depuis pas longtemps du tout quand je suis revenu des USA... la boite et la doc étaient dans ma valise, le MBP était dans mon sac à dos et ça n'a posé aucun problème (et je suis revenu par Paris)

franchement faut pas trop stresser avec ça : du moment que l'ordi est ouvert et donc plus neuf, ya pas de risque de trafic et donc ils s'en foutent...


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

Pour un ordinateur ils vont s'en foutre, si tu en rapportes une douzaine là ça le fera pas trop...


----------



## thecrow (8 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Pour un ordinateur ils vont s'en foutre, si tu en rapportes une douzaine là ça le fera pas trop...




en effet, 12 MBP ça va faire un peu suspect...:mouais: même si tu dis que c'est pour la famille :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Ok merci à tous pour les réponses ! ça confirme ce que je pensais. Je savais que y'avait de soucis de toute façon avec les douanes chinoises mais c'est au retour avec les douanes françaises qu'il y a un risque, mais si le pc est déballé, qu'il a déjà qq mois d'utilisations, je pense que ça devrait pas poser pblm !
Sinon le MBP 2 Ghz, bon choix ou pas ? vous me conseillez de rajouter de la mémoire ou autre chose ?

Merci encore !!

@+


----------



## thecrow (8 Juin 2006)

Viper a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci à tous pour les réponses ! ça confirme ce que je pensais. Je savais que y'avait de soucis de toute façon avec les douanes chinoises mais c'est au retour avec les douanes françaises qu'il y a un risque, mais si le pc est déballé, qu'il a déjà qq mois d'utilisations, je pense que ça devrait pas poser pblm !
> Sinon le MBP 2 Ghz, bon choix ou pas ? vous me conseillez de rajouter de la mémoire ou autre chose ?
> 
> Merci encore !!
> ...




OUIOUI, pour de la RAM, 1Go c'est bien, mais 2Go c'est mieux si tu veux faire tourner la Collection Adobe CS2... ça mange BCP de Ram vu que la collection n'est pas encore UB , 

voila


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> OUIOUI, pour de la RAM, 1Go c'est bien, mais 2Go c'est mieux si tu veux faire tourner la Collection Adobe CS2... ça mange BCP de Ram vu que la collection n'est pas encore UB ,
> 
> voila


 
Word 2004 sur un macbook 1.83 avec 512 meg de ram c'est lent, je tape et les lettres ne s'affichent pas immédiatement.  J'ose même pas imaginer photoshop...

Avec un gig de ram ça va


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Word 2004 sur un macbook 1.83 avec 512 meg de ram c'est lent, je tape et les lettres ne s'affichent pas immédiatement. J'ose même pas imaginer photoshop...
> 
> Avec un gig de ram ça va


 
C'est quand meme dingue que pour une application comme Word un portable aussi récent que ton Macbook ne soit pas à 100 % performant...

Je ne veux pas critiquer, mais bon.. si il faut continuer à acheter de la RAM à chaque fois qu'on commande un Mac, meme pour utiliser Word.. on n'est pas prets d'etre crédibles auprès des _switchers_ potentiels...


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

Word 2004 tourne sous rosetta.  Ca prends au moins 400 meg de ram juste pour le lancer.

En plus, il faut aussi savoir que Word est lent (comparé à la version windows)même sur un dual G5 2.5 avec 3 gig de ram.  Il parait que l'émulateur vba est en cause.

Pour les appli universel le macbook est très rapide, pas de soucis avec iwork....


----------



## belzebuth (8 Juin 2006)

le top du top c'est word 2003.... sous windows via parallel! vachement rapide, et ça prend moins de ram... :mouais:


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> le top du top c'est word 2003.... sous windows via parallel! vachement rapide, et ça prend moins de ram... :mouais:


 
Ca m'étonne pas, pour office 2004, le code vba est traduit pour un power pc qui est retraduit par rosette.

La prochaine verison de office ne souffrira pas de se problème.


----------



## thecrow (8 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine verison de office ne souffrira pas de se problème.



espérons... 

mais avec Iwork on peu pas faire la même chose que sous word??

j ai pas encore switcher donc je ne sais pas ce qu'on peu faire avec ou pas :rose::rose:


----------



## canardo (8 Juin 2006)

Ben j'ai profite que mes parents soient alle voir ma soeur a NY pour leur demander de ramener un MB pour ma femme (plus ca va plus ses cadeaux d'anniversaire sont chers... ). Ma soeur me l'a avance sur sa carte et vient de m'envoyer la facture : elle a paye $1,299.42 le MB 1.83 avec 1Go. Ca fait 8% en gros. Contre 19.6% c'est cool.

Pour le retour sur Roissy, ben ca c'est bien passe etant donne qu'ils ne l'ont pas declare :rateau:   . Et comme aucun douanier ne se serait permis d'arreter un couple de jeunes retraites rentrant de vacances... mon pere avec le MB et ma mere avec son IB...  

Au taux d'aujourd'hui ca me fait du 1,015 euros. Ca le fait non?

Bon maintenant on attend les vacances dans 3 semaines pour aller le chercher 
Desole y'aura pas de photos de deballage:rateau:


----------



## JeanPierre (8 Juin 2006)

J'ignore si l'on vend mes Mac avec clavier Azrty au USA mais il est un fait que tous les ordinateurs Apple achetés par des francophones de et en Belgique sont fournis avec des claviers Azerty. De même en Flandre, ajouterai-je, mais la gestion des accents n'est pas identique.


----------



## schumif (8 Juin 2006)

Hello, le taux actuel du change facturé par ma manque est de 1&#8364; -> 1,29$.
Je ne comprends pas ton taux à 1&#8364; ->1,015$????


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> mais avec Iwork on peu pas faire la même chose que sous word??




Oui et non, ca dépend de ce que tu fais.  J'ai acheté office avant que iwork soit disponible, maintenant que je l'ai je vais pas cracher dessus, mais je vais passer à iwork, peut-être en 2007 ou 2008


----------



## belzebuth (8 Juin 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Hello, le taux actuel du change facturé par ma manque est de 1 -> 1,29$.
> Je ne comprends pas ton taux à 1 ->1,015$????




je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'il a payé son mac 1015 avec les 1Go de ram au lieu de 1300  en france...


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2006)

Viper a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci à tous pour les réponses ! ça confirme ce que je pensais. c'est au retour avec les douanes françaises qu'il y a un risque/quote]
> 
> Jávais pas capte que tu rentrais en france apres


----------



## amir (9 Juin 2006)

Je suis rentre avant hier de Hong Kong avec mon MB, pas de probleme de douanne, ca passe sans probeme, juste la boite et ltous les emballages a jeter.

moi sur le MB black pas de probleme de lenteur avec Word je ne voi aucune difference avec XP et word 2003....


----------



## Dramis (9 Juin 2006)

amir a dit:
			
		

> moi sur le MB black pas de probleme de lenteur avec Word je ne voi aucune difference avec XP et word 2003....


 
Combien de ram tu as pris?


----------



## belzebuth (9 Juin 2006)

bizarre parceque meme sur un quad G5 word rame comparé à un "bête" pentium 4 2.4GHz...
ouvrir un word de 180 pages (avec graphes et tout : 11MB) met quasi deux fois plus de temps...


----------



## canardo (9 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'il a payé son mac 1015 avec les 1Go de ram au lieu de 1300 en france...


 
oui oui c'est ca...
desole de ma sale habitude prise au boulot d'ecrire les chiffres au format americain...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Combien de ram tu as pris?



jai 1go de ram et je persiste word avec un minimum d'app ouovertes en meme temps no souci de lenteur, mais de toute facon avec les gros fichiers word + 100 pqges avec plein d'illustrqtions c'est toujours lent windows ou mac


----------



## amir (9 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Combien de ram tu as pris?


 
jai 1go de ram et je persiste word avec un minimum d'app ouovertes en meme temps no souci de lenteur, mais de toute facon avec les gros fichiers word + 100 pqges avec plein d'illustrqtions c'est toujours lent windows ou mac


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> bizarre parceque meme sur un quad G5 word rame comparé à un "bête" pentium 4 2.4GHz...
> ouvrir un word de 180 pages (avec graphes et tout : 11MB) met quasi deux fois plus de temps...


Bah Quad ou pas Quad, quand tu ouvres un fichier, seul un proc sera utilisé. Donc un proc à 2.5GHz... à priori comparable à un P4 2.4GHz pour juste ouvrir un fichier (pas de super calcul de la mort  )  En plus de ça Office Mac a été écrit avec les pieds :mouais: 

Par contre si tu ouvres un fichier > 0Mo avec pleins d'images et Word déjà lancé, tu veras que le Quad est plus rapide...


----------



## belzebuth (9 Juin 2006)

ben c'est un rapport de thèse plein d'équations et de graphes (il faut être fou pour pas faire ça en Latex, mais bon, passons.. :mouais

ben avant que le fichier soit entièrement chargé il faut perpet!! un biG5 ou un mono G4 ne donne effectivement pas énormément de différence, ce qui prouve bien qu'office mac est vraiment lent...
et en tous cas beaucoup beaucoup plus lent qu'office PC


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est un rapport de thèse plein d'équations et de graphes (il faut être fou pour pas faire ça en Latex, mais bon, passons.. :mouais


Perso, je préfère encore l'éditeur d'équation de Word 



			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben avant que le fichier soit entièrement chargé il faut perpet!! un biG5 ou un mono G4 ne donne effectivement pas énormément de différence, ce qui prouve bien qu'office mac est vraiment lent...
> et en tous cas beaucoup beaucoup plus lent qu'office PC


Ça c'est ben vrai...


----------



## belzebuth (10 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je préfère encore l'éditeur d'équation de Word



Fou! Pervers!! Satan!


----------



## Dramis (10 Juin 2006)

amir a dit:
			
		

> jai 1go de ram et je persiste word avec un minimum d'app ouovertes en meme temps no souci de lenteur, mais de toute facon avec les gros fichiers word + 100 pqges avec plein d'illustrqtions c'est toujours lent windows ou mac



Avec un gig de ram y'a pas de soucis avec word, moi j'ai 512 et c'est juste.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Salut, c encore moi ! J'ai vu que qq avait posté qu'il avait acheter son mac à hong kong, je vous ai posé la question pour le clavier, mais je me demande maintenant si c'est possible d'avoir un transfo avec des prises électriques françaises ?? 
Merci d'avance !

Vip


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juin 2006)

Viper a dit:
			
		

> Salut, c encore moi ! J'ai vu que qq avait posté qu'il avait acheter son mac à hong kong, je vous ai posé la question pour le clavier, mais je me demande maintenant si c'est possible d'avoir un transfo avec des prises électriques françaises ??
> Merci d'avance !
> 
> Vip


Pour le transfo, aucun problème, c'est du 110-240V 50-60Hz. En revanche tu pourrais avoir des problèmes avec la prise murale... Ceci dit un petit adaptateur n'est pas cher du tout. De toute façon tu es obligé d'avoir la prise d'origine pour pouvoir charger ton Mac à HongKong.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour le transfo, aucun problème, c'est du 110-240V 50-60Hz. En revanche tu pourrais avoir des problèmes avec la prise murale... Ceci dit un petit adaptateur n'est pas cher du tout. De toute façon tu es obligé d'avoir la prise d'origine pour pouvoir charger ton Mac à HongKong.





Oui c'est sûr ! Mais je préfère utiliser un adaptateur pendant les 4 mois où je serai là bas, plutot que pendant les 5 ans après où je serai en France et j'utiliserai mon MAC ! lol. J'essaierai de demander si c possible, vu que les prises sont interchangeables sur mac.

Merci @+


----------



## belzebuth (11 Juin 2006)

je pense que le kit d'adatpateurs officiels d'apple pour tous les endroits du monde revient à une cinquantaine d'euros...

mais une simple fiche a brancher directement dans le transfo coute dans les 2 ou 3 euros...


----------



## roro01 (25 Juillet 2006)

Et concernant le clavier qwerty, vous pensez qu'il est possible de "declipser" les touches pour les remettre dans le bon ordre ?


----------



## chounim (25 Juillet 2006)

EDIT: j'ai tromp&#233;, huhu


----------



## kitcarson (14 Juillet 2008)

Bjr, 

J' ai lu ton message pour taper en Français avec un QWERTY en redefinissant 2 touches. Ca me semble bien, commentfait -on pratiquement pour redefinir  ces 2 touches . et , 

PS: Je débute c'est mon premier MacBook.[


quote=belzebuth;3817786]encore mieux que la soluce de bompi si tu tapes à 10 doigts : tu reparamètres quelques touches avec ukelele!

avec mon MBP acheté à chicago, j'ai redéfini deux touches : virgule et point virgule.

Ainsi, si je tape une virgule immédiatement suivie de e, a, ou u, j'ai automatiquement un accemt grave qui s'indique. à è ù. et comme on ne tape jamais une virgule suivi de ça (sans un espace entre les deux) ben ça ne pose aucun problème..

pour l'accent aigu du e c'est pareil mais avec le point virgule : ééééééééé! c'est très facile!

j'ai aussi fait ça pour l'accent circonflexe (dont la touche existe sur les clavier US) et pour la cédille, que j'ai aussi mise sur la touche virgule suivie de c... ç ç ç

Donc ça marche parfaitement... c'est beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser qu'un clavier Azerty, en tous cas moi plus jamais je n'acheterai de clavier azerty... le qwerty est bien plus pratique ![/quote]


----------



## frenchipino (24 Octobre 2008)

belzebuth a dit:


> encore mieux que la soluce de bompi si tu tapes à 10 doigts : tu reparamètres quelques touches avec ukelele!
> 
> avec mon MBP acheté à chicago, j'ai redéfini deux touches : virgule et point virgule.
> 
> ...



Bonjour a tous ...
des le deuxieme mot vous l'aurez compris je n'es pas d'accents sur mon clavier ...
je viens de lire les commentaires sur ce forum et celui-ci est surement le plus adapte a mes besoins ...

J'ai un macbook sur leopard et un clavier qwerty ... je viens de telecharger Ukelele et jen'arrive pas a faire de combinaisons :-(

te serais-il possible de m'envoyer ton keylayout s'il te plait ???
merci encore

frenchipino


----------



## Goobii (24 Octobre 2008)

Sur la 5th avenue le changement de clavier est à 80 Euros et des brouettes.. Vu le cours à l'heure actuelle + la taxe + le risque de la douane (moi c'est passé nikel) j'sais pas si ca vaut le coup...


----------

